# Fish ID, pls..



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi everyone can anyone ID theses guy's The one i know is a Pleco, but what type. and the other 2 i have no idea..In thwe first pic I know that sa silver dollar the one below it is the one I'm confused with..

Thanks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

It's a Pelvicachromis sp.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that a Cichlid??


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelvicachromis

The most commonly seen ones are kribensis (aka "kribs")


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

yup its a krib!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the pleco looks like it could be a Gibbiceps/Leopard Sailfin Pleco, hard to tell from the pic


----------

